# Lowering My 69 gto ragtop



## mueen (Jun 12, 2006)

hey i was wondering if anyone had any experence with lowering a 1969 gto and what is a good product to use. i want to turn my gto into a great handeling car and take corners without any problems. thanks


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

theres differnet companys that sell lowering/drop springs for the a body.i think year one,oringal part sgroup,and summit or jegs mail order company sells em to


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

please don't do it


----------



## Lil GTO (Jun 27, 2006)

*Why not?*



Jeffs386 said:


> please don't do it


Dunno about the 69 - but my 64 GTO sits high enough up off the ground that I can slide under it with tools and work on the underside without a jack or ramps or anything (or at least I coudl when I was about 20 pounds lighter - haven't actually tried it in a while)

Asside from issues related to camber angles and proper ball joint range of motion I woudl like to lower my 64 a couple inches.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lil GTO said:


> Dunno about the 69 - but my 64 GTO sits high enough up off the ground that I can slide under it with tools and work on the underside without a jack or ramps or anything (or at least I coudl when I was about 20 pounds lighter - haven't actually tried it in a while)
> 
> Asside from issues related to camber angles and proper ball joint range of motion I woudl like to lower my 64 a couple inches.



because it will look like hell..........besides its a 69 classic GTO ragtop no matter what it will never handel like a BMW or Porche


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

jeff you are wrong there. if he was to spend 12 grand his gto would handel like a sports car. i was going to do it with my 67 ive already talked to the guys at morrison about this. and then there is jeff schwartz performence one of his rolling chassis is 11k. ive talked to him also. so his car cna handel like a bmw or porcshe just takes 10-15k. 



mueen any of the same yr chevelle parts will work on your car, global west, hotchkis ect. just depends on what you use and wheel size will play a huge part in performance. 17-18 inch wheels would be ideal. anything bigger is just going to ruin performance unless its the look your after. go sign up on www.pro-touring.com you will find alot of help there. almost every one of the pt members are building cars to preform just as well as any sports car.

-Matt


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree, that car can still retain it's outward appeal and get major handling improvements. Would keep it as a cool car that was a lot more fun to drive.

Jody


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Eibach springs and Koni shocks. Of course, you will more than likely have to replace all the rubber bushings with poly.


----------

